# Need candidates for best bang for the buck tweeters



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Guys list out some of your favorite and cheap tweeters.. then we'll make it into a poll...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I haven't tried it but Zaphs review look good

$16 










http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45_229_250&products_id=8352
http://zaphaudio.com/tweetermishmash/
http://zaphaudio.com/ZMV5.html

Bet you can cut away enough of the face to make it no larger then a Seas Neo.


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

sea's neo's both textile and aluminum 
Morel mdt series
The vifa's that were the alpine pro tweeters?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Vifa D26NC05 $31.40 each


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

both aluminum and silk neo tweeters by seas, vifa xt25 small format, apline spx 17 tweeters, blauphonkks or whatever


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Dayton nd series - $6 at PE


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Dayton ND series from PE


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Im trying to list the dayton tweets in Vestax's thread like he asked, but I cant?! WTF\

Benny


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Well for the money the LPG aluminums are nice....Seas Neo Alum right behind 'em.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

For the money LPG Alum are great....Seas Neo Alum are right behind.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

LPG Neo metal

Seas Neo metal


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I've really grown to like my little TB 1166sj tweeters....not harsh and pretty nice top end sparkle. Only paid $15each on sale last year and they run about $19 regular price I think.

Parts Express:Tang Band 25-1166SJ 1" Neodymium Tweeter


Jeremy


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, I like the TB 1166sj tweeter....low FS, not harsh and decent top end sparkle for $19, though I paid $14 last year on sale. Tried to link a pic but got deleted


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

benny said:


> Im trying to list the dayton tweets in Vestax's thread like he asked, but I cant?! WTF\
> 
> Benny


Yeah it's all kind of effed up. I'm trying to fix it now.


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a personal preference for soft domes. Now, I'm sure there are some other very nice soft domes out there for less $...... But I think these are a great value; Polk Audio db1001 Tweeters Car Speakers Car Audio and Video - Sonic Electronix

Or, and even better deal: Polk Audio db5251 5-1/4" 2-way Component System 5-1/4" Component Systems Car Speakers Car Audio and Video - Sonic Electronix

This is what I'm running, and could not be happier 

Peace,
Fish


----------



## icu812 (Jan 12, 2009)

PE used to sell a very small Tweet made by Dayton (when they were in the Mendelson Bldg. )for about $6 a pair very high sensitivity didn't need an amp.
man I bet I sold about 20 cases of these around the neighborhood
its nice to live close to a place like this kinda sux now that they moved to Springboro
I actually have to drive there now LOL


----------



## seustace (May 30, 2009)

Vifa D26NC05


----------



## Z3Sooner (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry if this is a newb question, but can I ask which tweeter you mean by "Seas neo". Is this the one:

SEAS Prestige 27TFFNC/G (H1396) 1" Textile Dome Tweeter from Madisound


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Z3Sooner said:


> Sorry if this is a newb question, but can I ask which tweeter you mean by "Seas neo". Is this the one:
> 
> SEAS Prestige 27TFFNC/G (H1396) 1" Textile Dome Tweeter from Madisound


yes, there is 2 versions, I prefer the one you linked. Others may prefer the allum dome version with the lens on it.


----------



## Z3Sooner (Aug 2, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> yes, there is 2 versions, I prefer the one you linked. Others may prefer the allum dome version with the lens on it.


Thanks. I'm considering a pair in my A-Pillars to help raise the stage height of my kickpanel install. Glad to hear they're that well liked.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

any personal experiences with the Dayton ND series?


----------



## X Ray (Oct 29, 2007)

*For under 50 bucks*, I don't think you can beat the *Seas 27TDFC*, or the....









*Seas 27TBFC/G*.









These are two of the best tweets in the world, and they're cheap. 

The same goes for the *Vifa XT25*.









The XT25 is used in some VERY high end (and very expensive) commercial speakers, yet it's just under $50. 

If you can't fit these large format tweets in your car (I cant), the neo versions are decent. The Vifa D26NC55 is also a great neo tweet, probably slightly better than the 
Seas neo's, but cant play quite as low. 

The Dayton RS28 isn't included because of it's serious consistency problems. Some measure great, but some measure horribly.


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

niceguy said:


> Well, I like the TB 1166sj tweeter....low FS, not harsh and decent top end sparkle for $19, though I paid $14 last year on sale. Tried to link a pic but got deleted


I have to put a third in for these as I just put them in for part of my rear fill and they sound amazing. Another one I would like to throw in are the VR3 ribbon tweeters for $24 at wally world. I was VERY skeptical about them but figured for the price they were worth a shot. They are amazing, they do get a minuscule amount of harshness at really high volumes but not bad.


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

I like Seas


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

can't beat the Dayton ND20FB-4 at less than $7

Dayton DC28FS-8 $23

Vifa D26NC05

the Dayton ND's are good speakers and for costing under $8 they are, IMO the best tweeter/price


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

I had used the LPGs and the Seas Neos.
I prefer the TangBang ceramics by far. (I'm using the long chaber version).
Of course sometimes size matters.


----------



## zulukingcrowned (May 2, 2010)

What is recommended these days? I'm looking for a 1'' tweeter to fit in factory location behind sail panel.


----------

